
Introducing Amazon Translate Custom Terminology - ydereky
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/machine-learning/introducing-amazon-translate-custom-terminology/
======
saagarjha
> some customers tell us that when they use the service to translate company-
> authored content like product documentation, website strings, functional
> content, knowledge bases, and help pages

Generally, applying automatic translation to content like this seems to
produce poor output, at least in my experience. Usually, I prefer running
content through a translator myself instead of relying on the “translation” to
broken English, without any supporting context in the source language, that is
sometimes provided.

------
citilife
I wonder if this would be really good for expanding acronyms in a given
context or for keeping proper nouns accurate. For instance "RDS" to "Relation
Data Store". This is something that impacts systems ranging from Ruby on Rails
plural to singular system (I forget what is used), you can define irregulars
essentially.

It's nice that you can now do the same for the translation.

This may help conversation systems[1], especially within an organization.

[1] [https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/eno-ai-
eq-3d939a2f6a7b](https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/eno-ai-eq-3d939a2f6a7b)

~~~
mark_l_watson
+1 for me, using Eno to check balances, pay bills, etc. is as easy as using
the Capital One App. Really well done chatbot with real functionality.

------
wallflower
I know some professional translators who specialize in cleaning up machine-
generated translations so that they have that 'native speaker' quality (Yes,
including DeepL). I doubt Amazon Translate will help that much, if the goal is
to reduce the use of a native speaker to clean up the generated translation.

~~~
ABeeSea
You don’t necessarily need to eliminate them but make them more efficient
(words/documents translated per translator per hour). If they were previously
hand changing company specific terms and now they don’t have to, it’s a pretty
big productivity win.

------
WestCoastJustin
updated: looks like aws reintent happening.

~~~
vermilingua
We have four Amazon services on the front page of HN at time of posting, and
another three on page 2. Prolific week for Amazon, or is this a targeted
campaign?

~~~
rstupek
AWS re:invent is going on which explains why a lot of amazon postings are on
the site. It's their yearly conference where they announce all their new
features

~~~
longerthoughts
That explains why there are a lot of Amazon postings on the site, not why the
mentioned account is exclusively used to promote Amazon announcements.

